# Lynskey Frames



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone familiar with this company and if so how do you like their products. In the mood for a new SS road frame. Would be their fixie frame drilled for a rear brake.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Excellent,, can't really go wrong, but you will live through their odd tubes / marketing hype. They were the former owners/builders of Litespeed. Now, new name, new designs. I do however love their simple Cooper BB30,, it looks to be a winner. The Helix is gimmicky, but cool at the same time,, etc. etc..


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

The track frame seems to be of normal straight tubing from the photos. Just want a clean looking and great riding SS frame.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Lynskey were the owners of Litespeed, when it was one of the "It" brands to own. Good bikes and have nice details. I just bought and built a Lynskey Cooper cross bike for my wife - well made, stable and light.

Call them up about the brake drilling. They also will swing deals where you can upgrade for very modest amounts. They gave me a great deal on the Alpha cross fork and upgraded finish for less than the upgraded finish listed on the website.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Great product and great customer service. I still marvel at the craftsmanship of my Cooper.


----------



## macquisto (Jul 3, 2008)

Went from a Colnago Dream (aluminum and carbon) to Lynskey R230. Love the Lynskey, great climber, great on rough roads, great looking brushed Ti finish. Smooth welds. I wish I woulda left the decals off and had the name etched into the frame, but it Turns lots of heads. My only complaint is that its not quite as stiff in the front end.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a good friend that rides one and loves it. Lynskey bikes are well built. And he told me they have excellent customer service.


----------

